# Apple vs. Samsung - Samsung droht mit eigenen Patenten



## Anchorage (11. September 2011)

*Samsung will auf das Vorgehen von Apple gegen die Galaxy-Tablets nun wohl auch mit ähnlichen Schritten rächen

*Wie berichtet  hatte das Landgericht Düsseldorf am Freitag den Verkauf des Galaxy Tab  10.1 in Deutschland verboten, da das Tablet nach Ansicht der  vorsitzenden Richterin durch das ähnliche Aussehen das geschützte Design  des Apple iPad verletzt. Auch das Galaxy Tab 7.7 wurde bereits aus dem  gleichen Grund durch eine einstweilige Verfügung von der IFA verbannt. 

Samsung  will sich aber nicht nur durch eine Berufung am Oberlandesgericht gegen  das Urteil zur Wehr setzen, sondern wird nun seinerseits »alle legalen  Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen. Dazu gehört auch die aggressive Verfolgung  der ständigen, weltweiten Verstöße von Apple gegen Samsungs Patente zur  Drahtlos-Technik«, so ein Sprecher des koreanischen Herstellers  gegenüber Computerworld. 
 Denkbar  wäre also, dass nun auch Apple zumindest mit Anträgen seitens Samsung  auf Verkaufsverbote für iPhone und iPad in verschiedenen Ländern rechnen  muss.




Eigene Meinung: 



Ich empfinde Apples vorgehen als sehr aggresiv sie hätten damit Rechnen müssen das Samsung und HTC sich zur wehr setzten werden. Apple hat es sich mit einigen großen Firmen verschärzt z.b HTC,Samsung und Google. 

Google ist mit Android sowieso schon in der Übermacht. Hoffe das sich dir Rechtschtreit für die Kunden Lohnt. Wer das Galaxy Tab trotzdem haben möchte kann gerne das Internet Anschmeisen und sich das ding bei Amazon.co.uk bestellen. 



Edit: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf mir gerne eine PN schreiben.

Quelle:Gamestar,Google


----------



## Superwip (11. September 2011)

Ein Verkaufsverbot von Appleprodukten würde mir sehr große Schadenfreude bereiten!



> Google ist mit Android sowieso schon in der Übermacht. Hoffe das sich dir Rechtschtreit für die Kunden Lohnt. Wer das Galaxy Tab trotzdem haben möchte kann gerne das Internet Anschmeisen und sich das ding bei Amazon.co.uk bestellen.


 
Gibts auch bei Amazon.de
Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 Tablet 10,1 Zoll weiß: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## McClaine (11. September 2011)

Find ich super. Solch eine Firma kann man nur mit ihren eigenen mitteln schlagen


----------



## -NeXoN- (11. September 2011)

Ich würde mir so extrem ein Loch in den Bauch freuen, wenn Samsung es schafft dass der Verkauf des iPhone 5 wegen verletzter Patente verboten wird  .. Go Samsung!


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. September 2011)

Wenn ihr ein Produkt auf den Markt bringt und dann jeder anfängt, es zu kopieren, würdet ihr euch auch wehren, also jammert nicht rum. 


Wenn Apple Patente verletzt, werden sie genauso verklagt, wie jeder andere, das ist normal.


----------



## norse (11. September 2011)

schwachsinn, von beiden Parteien einfach nur Kindergarten! 

aber was Solls, das wird niemals aufhören, ich hoffe nur diese "Verbote" hören auf, denn das bringt dem Kunden rein garnis. sollen sie sich auf Milliarden verklagen, sollen sie viel Geld an Strafe zahlen, das ist gut für die Staatskasse...aber dieses Kindergartenkram kann aufhören


----------



## Dennisth (11. September 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn ihr ein Produkt auf den Markt bringt und dann jeder anfängt, es zu kopieren, würdet ihr euch auch wehren, also jammert nicht rum.



Ähmm runde Ecken, zentriertes Display und bunte Icons gabs schon lange vor dem iPad.....  HP Compaq Tablet PC TC1000 - Notebook, Netbook - PC-WELT

Ich hoffe das Samsung ein Verkaufsverbot vom iPhone 5 und iPad 3 erwirkt. Dann kommt noch HTC, Google und die anderen Tablet-Hersteller die Apple dann auch verklagen und zuguterletzt kommt MS und gibt Apple den "Todesstoß".

Allein die "dumme" Idee seinen jetzigen Lieferanten von CPU, GPU und RAM (Samsungs SoC) zu verärgern ist keine gute Idee.


----------



## Bierfassl (11. September 2011)

ich finde es richtig das auch Apple mal eine abbekommt denn so gehts auch nicht. Wie heist's immer wer Wind säht wird Sturm ernten oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Blutengel (11. September 2011)

norse schrieb:


> schwachsinn, von beiden Parteien einfach nur Kindergarten!
> 
> aber was Solls, das wird niemals aufhören, ich hoffe nur diese "Verbote" hören auf, denn das bringt dem Kunden rein garnis. sollen sie sich auf Milliarden verklagen, sollen sie viel Geld an Strafe zahlen, das ist gut für die Staatskasse...aber dieses Kindergartenkram kann aufhören


 

Dem schließ ich mich dann mal an


----------



## Liza (11. September 2011)

Apple hat und macht sich mit solchen Rechtsstreit extrem lächerlich, finde es unnötig. Das fast so als würde VW Ford verklagen, weil die Ihre Türen an den Autos genauso rund haben. Total bescheuert alles


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. September 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Ähmm runde Ecken, zentriertes Display und bunte Icons gabs schon lange vor dem iPad.....  HP Compaq Tablet PC TC1000 - Notebook, Netbook - PC-WELT
> 
> Ich hoffe das Samsung ein Verkaufsverbot vom iPhone 5 und iPad 3 erwirkt. Dann kommt noch HTC, Google und die anderen Tablet-Hersteller die Apple dann auch verklagen und zuguterletzt kommt MS und gibt Apple den "Todesstoß".
> 
> Allein die "dumme" Idee seinen jetzigen Lieferanten von CPU, GPU und RAM (Samsungs SoC) zu verärgern ist keine gute Idee.


Tja, ein Tablet und ein Convertible sind halt zwei verschieden Sachen und wenn jemand ein Patent auf etwas hat, kann er auch klagen und das steht natürlich auch Samsung frei. 
Ist aber immer wieder lustig, wie schnell sich die ganzen Hater sammeln, sobald sie irgendwo Apple lesen. 

MS hat ein Patent darauf, wie man eine Seite umblättert. 

@Liza
Gerade in der Branche hat jeder jeden verklagt, aber PCGH schreibt ständig die Apple News, damit sie Klicks bekommen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. September 2011)

norse schrieb:


> schwachsinn, von beiden Parteien einfach nur Kindergarten!
> 
> aber was Solls, das wird niemals aufhören, ich hoffe nur diese "Verbote" hören auf, denn *das bringt dem Kunden rein garnis.* sollen sie sich auf Milliarden verklagen, sollen sie viel Geld an Strafe zahlen, das ist gut für die Staatskasse...aber dieses Kindergartenkram kann aufhören


 Sehe ich genauso, mit Betonung auf dem Fettgedruckten!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## PixelSign (11. September 2011)

schade wie engstirnig hier einige argumentieren. schade das es immer böser apfel heißt (obwohl sich andere unternehmen kein bisschen anders verhalten aber meistens apple aufgrund der popularität in die schlagzeilen gerät). und besonders schade das es überhaupt solche patentstreite gibt, denn am ende muss der kunde im schlimmsten fall auf ein produkt verzichten.


----------



## totovo (11. September 2011)

Wird auch Zeit das Apple mal in die Schranken gewiesen wird! 

Wenns nach Apple ginge, müsste ich auch mein Monitor beseitigen, der hat auch runde, abgeflachte Ecken und wenn man ein bischen das Bild Photoshopt, dann sieht das auch nen bischen aus wie nen iPad 

also echt, hoffentlich kriecht Apple wieder in die Ritze zurück, wo es herkommt!

mfg


----------



## PowerWaffel (11. September 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn ihr ein Produkt auf den Markt bringt und dann jeder anfängt, es zu kopieren, würdet ihr euch auch wehren, also jammert nicht rum.
> 
> 
> Wenn Apple Patente verletzt, werden sie genauso verklagt, wie jeder andere, das ist normal.


 
Endlich einer der so denkt wie ich ich finde es sowas von blöd das so viel von apple einfach abgeckuckt wird.
Es fängt beim Homebutton an geht über Apps+Appstore  und sogar die Verpackung sieht fast identisch aus.(hab ich mal beinem Tabletunboxing von LinusTechTips gesehen)


----------



## Iceananas (11. September 2011)

PixelSign schrieb:


> schade wie engstirnig hier einige argumentieren. schade das es immer böser apfel heißt (obwohl sich andere unternehmen kein bisschen anders verhalten aber meistens apple aufgrund der popularität in die schlagzeilen gerät).


 
Also mir wäre neu dass andere Firmen schon mal wegen Rundungsradien, eine viereckige Form oder Icons auf dem Display geklagt hätten.

Das was Apple abzieht ist einfach lächerlich und armselig. 

Das höhere Gericht in Niederlande hat auch sämtliche Geschmacksmuster"patente" abgeschmettert, wie jeder normale Mensch es tun würde. Mich würde es echt interessieren was die aus Düsseldorf geraucht hat.


----------



## Griever87 (11. September 2011)

PowerWaffel schrieb:


> Endlich einer der so denkt wie ich ich finde es sowas von blöd das so viel von apple einfach abgeckuckt wird.
> Es fängt beim Homebutton an geht über Apps+Appstore  und sogar die Verpackung sieht fast identisch aus.(hab ich mal beinem Tabletunboxing von LinusTechTips gesehen)



Home Button gibts schon länger, genauso wie Smartphones...
Ich hatte schon 2005 ein Smartphone 
Apps ist einfach eine abkürzung für Applications und Applications sind Programme 
Und es gab etliche oberflächen für win ce die starke ähnlichkeiten mit dem IPhone hatten und das vorm IPhone release 
In einer Firma in der ich gejobbt habe hatten sie schon 2004 Slates im Lager...
Also weit vorm iPad


----------



## hotfirefox (11. September 2011)

norse schrieb:


> schwachsinn, von beiden Parteien einfach nur Kindergarten!


 
Das ist kein Kindergarten sondern einfach sehr schlau von Samsung so zu reagieren, denn am Ende wird man wohl Lizensen austauschen


----------



## Dennisth (11. September 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Tja, ein Tablet und ein Convertible sind halt zwei verschieden Sachen und wenn jemand ein Patent auf etwas hat, kann er auch klagen und das steht natürlich auch Samsung frei.
> Ist aber immer wieder lustig, wie schnell sich die ganzen Hater sammeln, sobald sie irgendwo Apple lesen.



Das Gerät kann als Tablet durch gehen, denn es ist auch ohne Tastatur lauffähig. Die Eckdaten (runde Ecken, zentriertes Display, Bunte Icons) werden verletzt. Was hat die Wahrheit eigentlihc mit Hatern zu tun? 



Nailgun schrieb:


> @Liza
> Gerade in der Branche hat jeder jeden verklagt, aber PCGH schreibt ständig die Apple News, damit sie Klicks bekommen.



Zeig mir bitte nur einen anderen Hersteller der das macht.


----------



## Rizoma (11. September 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn ihr ein Produkt auf den Markt bringt und dann jeder anfängt, es zu kopieren, würdet ihr euch auch wehren, also jammert nicht rum.
> 
> 
> Wenn Apple Patente verletzt, werden sie genauso verklagt, wie jeder andere, das ist normal.



Kopieren ähmmm wer hat den angefangen mit Kopieren? Apple hat sich über all bedient als wären sie im Schlaraffenland und hatte sogar noch die Frechheit sich das zeug Schützen zu lassen. Das jetzt die Mitbewerber Apple aufs Korn nehmen ist in meinen Augen völlig legitim, bei dem was die in letzter zeit so angestellt haben. Und glaube mal Apple mal nen Verkaufsverbot ernten würde würden eh nur die teilweise fanatischen Apple Anhänger die Produkte vermissen!


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. September 2011)

PowerWaffel schrieb:


> (...)


 Wenn ich das erste Auto mit 4 Rädern erfunden hätte, dürfte ich das dann auch patentieren und alle anderen
müssen dann Autos mit ohne 4 Rädern machen? ...
(Ist nicht der beste Vergleich, er sagt aber das aus, was ich sagen will.)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## spionkaese (11. September 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das erste Auto mit 4 Rädern erfunden hätte, dürfte ich das dann auch patentieren und alle anderen
> müssen dann Autos mit ohne 4 Rädern machen? ...
> (Ist nicht der beste Vergleich, er sagt aber das aus, was ich sagen will.)
> 
> ...



Schlechter Vergleich.
Besser: wenn du ein Auto mit einem schöneren Rot-ton baust, das aber wie alle vorher auch 4 räder hat, darf dann keiner außer dir mehr Autos mit 4 rädern bauen?


----------



## exa (11. September 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn ihr ein Produkt auf den Markt bringt und dann jeder anfängt, es zu kopieren, würdet ihr euch auch wehren, also jammert nicht rum.
> 
> 
> Wenn Apple Patente verletzt, werden sie genauso verklagt, wie jeder andere, das ist normal.


 
ähm NEIN, wenn andere ein Produkt auf den Markt bringen das für Massenprodukte relevant ist verkauft man Lizenzen bzw tauscht Rechte untereinander aus (siehe Intel und AMD bei Prozessoren). Der Witz ist, dass Apple noch nicht mal Technik einklagt (wie denn auch wenn sie zb Technik von Samsung in den "eigens entwickelten" Prozessoren haben) sondern Design, welches nicht besonders außergewöhnlich ist, sondern schlichte Grundformen beinhaltet.


----------



## (@ze) (11. September 2011)

Also mir gehen diese ewigen PatentGerichtsOrgien langsam auf die Weihnachtsdeko! Können diese Unternehmen sich nicht mal erwachsen verhalten 
und ihre Probleme unter sich klären? Aber nein, O Gott, das würde ja vielleicht einer besseren Entwicklung der Produkte, ergo uns Käufer guttun.
Ich mein keiner von denen hat das Rad neu erfunden.



norse schrieb:


> sollen sie sich auf Milliarden verklagen, sollen sie viel Geld an Strafe zahlen



Naja, wo haben die denn ihre Milliarden her? Und wo bekommen sie die nächsten her für diese "Streitereien" ?




PixelSign schrieb:


> und besonders schade das es überhaupt solche patentstreite gibt, denn am ende muss der kunde im schlimmsten fall auf ein produkt verzichten.



Verzichten muß niemand. Preislich gesehen schon, da der Kunde doch bitteschön den nächsten Gerichtsstreit mitfinanzieren darf.


----------



## McClaine (11. September 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn ihr ein Produkt auf den Markt bringt und  dann jeder anfängt, es zu kopieren, würdet ihr euch auch wehren, also  jammert nicht rum.
> Wenn Apple Patente verletzt, werden sie genauso verklagt, wie jeder andere, das ist normal.



Ich sehe nur dich jammern, also ich finds geil das Samsung und somit wohl auch Google, HTC und andere Firmen gegen Apple vorgehen. "Normal" ist wenn man "wirklich" ein Patent verletzt, dafür Strafe zu zahlen und gut ist.
"Unnormal" ist, wie in diesem Falle, wenn versucht wird eine komplette Produktreihe (zufälligerweise die mit den besten Absatzchancen) vom Markt zu verbannen. Soviel dazu...




Nailgun schrieb:


> Tja,  ein Tablet und ein Convertible sind halt zwei verschieden Sachen und  wenn jemand ein Patent auf etwas hat, kann er auch klagen und das steht  natürlich auch Samsung frei.
> Ist aber immer wieder lustig, wie schnell sich die ganzen Hater sammeln, sobald sie irgendwo Apple lesen.
> 
> MS hat ein Patent darauf, wie man eine Seite umblättert.
> ...



Aber noch lustiger ist, diese wenigen Apple Fans in den Foren zu sehen, wie sie versuchen ohne Fakten zu argumentieren. 




PixelSign schrieb:


> schade  wie engstirnig hier einige argumentieren. schade das es immer böser  apfel heißt (obwohl sich andere unternehmen kein bisschen anders  verhalten aber meistens apple aufgrund der popularität in die  schlagzeilen gerät). und besonders schade das es überhaupt solche  patentstreite gibt, denn am ende muss der kunde im schlimmsten fall auf  ein produkt verzichten.



Doch, andere Firmen verhalten sich anderes. Klar sind die großen eher in den Medien vertreten, aber dennoch wird da nicht so lächerlich und mit gefälschten Bildern darum gerungen, einen Konkurenten matt zu setzen 

Apple hat das doch nicht nötig oder doch? Solange ich das Teil in meinen Händen halte, der Unterschied deutlich zu erkennen ist, was es in dem Falle auch ist, ist das keine Patentverletzung für mich. Wenn man von Dingen wie flaches Display, runde Ecken und bunten Icons spricht, kann doch nicht von "Geschmacksmuster" die Rede sein, lächerlich sowas. 



PowerWaffel schrieb:


> Endlich  einer der so denkt wie ich ich finde es sowas von blöd das so viel von  apple einfach abgeckuckt wird.
> Es fängt beim Homebutton an geht über  Apps+Appstore  und sogar die Verpackung sieht fast identisch aus.(hab  ich mal beinem Tabletunboxing von LinusTechTips gesehen)



Was wurde von Apple denn "abgeckuckt" und was hat Apple von anderen "abgeckuckt"!? Was gucken andere Hersteller von anderen ab?! Wie oft wird kopiert?
Wenn ein Smartphone mit 4Zoll Touchscreen, das runde Ecken, bunte Icons, einen anderen Button in der Front, nen komplett anderen Deckel hinten und von dem äusseren sowie Inneren (Os) nen komplett anderen Aufbau hat, kann man sicher nicht von "abgeckuckt" schreiben oder!?
Im gegensatz zu Asiatischen Fälschungen hat Samsung einen komplett eigenen Stil, Technologie und Schwerpunkte die sich sicher nicht als "Nachmache" bezeichnen lassen.

*Samsung hat vollkommen Recht, hier von ihren Rechten gebrauch zu machen, genauso wie andere Hersteller auch - solange das sauber und ohne Kindergartenbashing alá Apple vs Sasmung ausartet, denn wie andere schon so schön schrieben:
das geht alles nur am Kunden aus...*

_Nochmal, um ein löschen oder Verwarnung der Moderation zu verhindern:
Liebe Apple nutzer, ich möchte euch weder diskriminieren, anstreiten oder provozieren, das alles ist meine eigene Meinung, also bitte akzeptiert diese, sowie euch euere Meinung frei steht und ich diese akzeptiere. Ausserdem sind "Bashings" sinnlos, das sollte jedem bekannt sein.

MfG_


----------



## iceman650 (11. September 2011)

Ich glaube Braun müsste mal Apple verklagen wegen ihrem Design. Dann würd ich aber echt feiern 
Aber mal ernsthaft - Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallts hinaus.

Mfg, ice


----------



## TacTic (11. September 2011)

Ob die Richterin etwas von dem Urteil aus den Niederlanden gehört hat?

Naja, mal abwarten, was das Oberlandgericht Düsseldorf sagt.
Wenn diese ebenfalls denken, diese schlichten Grundform seien Schutz-berechtigt, werd ich denen mal eine Email schreiben, was ich normalerweise nie mache...

An unsere lieben Apple Verteidiger:
Wenn ihr meint, jede Firma würde so vorgehen wie Apple, dann nennt mir mal ein Beispiel für eine Firma die mit gefälschten Bildern ein Verkaufsverbot für ihre schärfste Konkurrenz erwirkt hat.


gruß


----------



## Skysnake (12. September 2011)

Apple hat den Bogen in letzter Zeit einfach gewaltig überspannt. Zu klagen um Patentgebühren zu bekommen ist ja noch irgendwo ok, aber ein Produkt vom Markt zu nehmen ist einfach too much. Da schützt man nicht nur sich selbst, und hol etwas für sich raus, sondern macht den Marktgegner auch komplett fertig, denn der muss nun gewaltige Werte in seinen Lagern vergammeln lassen.... Das ist viel schlimmer als jede Patentgebühr.

Wie wurde schon trefflich gesagt: "MS will nur Geld haben, Apple will vernichten."

Das trifft es in meinen Augen recht gut. Das was Apple macht, macht sonst niemand. Selbst RAMBUS, die ja wirklich enorm viele Patente haben, die wichtig sind, und seit Jahren damit ihr Geld machen, haben nicht zu solchen Mitteln gegriffen, und die sind ja schon teils unten durch... Dabei haben die ja wirklich auf Technik ihre Patente, und nicht nur auf die Anordnung von Grundformen etc. 

Also Apple wird damit noch extrem auf die Fresse fliegen, denn Sie selbst haben sicherlich (bewusst oder unbewusst) selbst genug Dreck am Stecken. Mit den Aktionen, haben Sie aber jetzt alle gegen sich aufgehetzt, und die werden sicherlich nun auch absolut Gnadenlos agieren, und eben selbst Verkaufsverbote fordern, was sonst eben NICHT! gemacht wird.

Bildlich gesprochen, es war die ganze Zeit ne Schlägerei mit großen Wattestäbchen, bis Apple meinte auf die Idee zu kommen, die Wattepäusche an den Enten weg zu nehmen und mit der Stange drauf los zu schlagen....


----------



## maxichec (12. September 2011)

Ja, Apple wird auch dreister. (fast wie VW )
Würde mich auch Sehr freuen wen die Selber in ihr eigenen (Saueren) Apfel Beißen!! 

Gruß Maximilian


----------



## Ovaron (12. September 2011)

TacTic schrieb:


> Wenn ihr meint, jede Firma würde so vorgehen wie Apple, dann nennt mir mal ein Beispiel für eine Firma die mit gefälschten Bildern ein Verkaufsverbot für ihre schärfste Konkurrenz erwirkt hat.


 Dazu hätte ich gerne mal eine Quelle, weil ich mir ein so dummes Verhalten von Apple nicht vorstellen kann!

@Topic
War absehbar das Samsung nun alle Möglichkeiten ausschöpft um gegen Apple vorzugehen. Und im Zweifelsfall würde Samsung immernoch die Möglichkeit bleiben, Apple einfach nicht mehr zu beliefern (ja ich weiß, das das wahrscheinlich Vertragsbruch wäre, und Samsung einen noch größeren finanziellen Schaden davon tragen würde, weil Apple einer der größten Abnehmer ist), was eben auch dazu führen würde, das die Apple Produkte nicht mehr am Markt erhältlich sind.


----------



## El Sativa (12. September 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn ihr ein Produkt auf den Markt bringt und dann jeder anfängt, es zu kopieren, würdet ihr euch auch wehren, also jammert nicht rum.
> 
> 
> Wenn Apple Patente verletzt, werden sie genauso verklagt, wie jeder andere, das ist normal.


klar, da haste ja eigentlich recht.
was mich stört, ist das jeder hersteller so arbeitet. ob apple, mercedes oder kackmalzu. sobald ein paar aktionäre im hintergrund stehen, wollen die gewinne sehen. da ist es egal wie oder womit die aktie steigt, hauptsache zum jahresende die dividende einstreichen. somit wird langfristig das produkt bzw. deren nachfolger teurer ohne das ein wert geschaffen wird.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. September 2011)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Kopieren ähmmm wer hat den angefangen mit Kopieren? Apple hat sich über all bedient als wären sie im Schlaraffenland und hatte sogar noch die Frechheit sich das zeug Schützen zu lassen. Das jetzt die Mitbewerber Apple aufs Korn nehmen ist in meinen Augen völlig legitim, bei dem was die in letzter zeit so angestellt haben. Und glaube mal Apple mal nen Verkaufsverbot ernten würde würden eh nur die teilweise fanatischen Apple Anhänger die Produkte vermissen!


Tja, der der sich etwas schützen lässt, hat halt den Vorteil, dass er klagen kann und ich hab's vorhin schon erwähnt, dass MS ein Patent darauf hat, wie man eine Seite umblättert und sowas ist eigentlich auch eine normale Sache, nur war MS halt schneller als andere. 


exa schrieb:


> ähm NEIN, wenn andere ein Produkt auf den Markt bringen das für Massenprodukte relevant ist verkauft man Lizenzen bzw tauscht Rechte untereinander aus (siehe Intel und AMD bei Prozessoren). Der Witz ist, dass Apple noch nicht mal Technik einklagt (wie denn auch wenn sie zb Technik von Samsung in den "eigens entwickelten" Prozessoren haben) sondern Design, welches nicht besonders außergewöhnlich ist, sondern schlichte Grundformen beinhaltet.


Dann ist es aber schon komisch, dass kurze Zeit nach dem IPhone auf einmal die meisten ein ähnliches Gerät auf den Markt gebracht haben und vor allem Samsung da sehr "ähnliche" Produkte raus gebracht hat. Das Selbe war es dann beim iPad, wo kurz drauf wieder "ähnliche" Produkte von anderen Herstellern produziert wurden. 


McClaine schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur dich jammern, also ich finds geil das Samsung und somit wohl auch Google, HTC und andere Firmen gegen Apple vorgehen. "Normal" ist wenn man "wirklich" ein Patent verletzt, dafür Strafe zu zahlen und gut ist.
> "Unnormal" ist, wie in diesem Falle, wenn versucht wird eine komplette Produktreihe (zufälligerweise die mit den besten Absatzchancen) vom Markt zu verbannen. Soviel dazu...
> Aber noch lustiger ist, diese wenigen Apple Fans in den Foren zu sehen, wie sie versuchen ohne Fakten zu argumentieren.


Ja, nur jammere ich nicht, weil Apple ja soooo böse ist, sondern weil ein Thread bzgl. Apple keine 5 Beiträge schafft, ohne dass irgendein Hater seine "Meinung" kund tut. 
Ich mag z.B. Samsung und vor allem Android nicht, aber das muss ich nicht ständig jedem rein drücken. 

Es ist überhaupt nicht unnormal andere zu verklagen, nur kann Samsung halt schwer das Design von fertigen Produkten ändern und deswegen das Verkaufsverbot. 
Ich hab mir letztes Jahr mal angesehen, wer alles wen verklagt hat und da war von allen Herstellern und Zulieferen nur ein einziger, der nicht verklagt wurde, allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr, wer das war und etwas Falsches will ich hier nicht behaupten. 

Ich argumentiere auch nicht ohne Fakten, sonst hätte ich ja gesagt, dass Samsung das Verkaufsverbot ja "verdient" hat.


----------



## bofferbrauer (12. September 2011)

Liza schrieb:


> Apple hat und macht sich mit solchen Rechtsstreit extrem lächerlich, finde es unnötig. Das fast so als würde VW Ford verklagen, weil die Ihre Türen an den Autos genauso rund haben. Total bescheuert alles


 
Und Ford würde sich dann wehren, weil VW die Autos am Fließband herstellt, hat Henry Ford ja schließlich eingeführt so was darf man ja nicht nachmachen, und dann kommt wieder ne gegenklage und der Zirkus beginnt wieder von vorn 

Ich hoffe diese Manie am verklagen der Konkurrenz schwappt nicht auf andere Bereiche über, sonst kann man gleich überhaupt nix mehr herstellen ohne gleich verklagt zu werden



Ovaron schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich gerne mal eine Quelle, weil ich mir ein so dummes Verhalten von Apple nicht vorstellen kann!
> 
> @Topic
> War absehbar das Samsung nun alle Möglichkeiten ausschöpft um gegen Apple vorzugehen. Und im Zweifelsfall würde Samsung immernoch die Möglichkeit bleiben, Apple einfach nicht mehr zu beliefern (ja ich weiß, das das wahrscheinlich Vertragsbruch wäre, und Samsung einen noch größeren finanziellen Schaden davon tragen würde, weil Apple einer der größten Abnehmer ist), was eben auch dazu führen würde, das die Apple Produkte nicht mehr am Markt erhältlich sind.



Bitte sehr: Apple hatte den Galaxy Tab breiter erscheinen lassen als er wirklich ist, damit er dem iPad ähnlicher sieht. Hier noch die passende User News dazu


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (12. September 2011)

Wollte auch schon anfangen zu Argumentieren, aber inzwischen weiss ich, dass man gegen solche Fanboys nur verlieren kann.

Manchmal kommen mir Apple-Kunden vor wie Sektenmitglieder, den man eine Gehirnwäsche verpasst hat.


Würde auch erklären, warum sich so viele ver*Apple*n lassen.


----------



## Citynomad (12. September 2011)

Dass Samsung nicht einfdach alles wegsteckt was ihnen da von Apple entgegen schwappt, war ja absehbar. Dass das Geschmacksmuster sinnlos ist und so nie hätte geschützt werden dürfen, da es zu elementar ist, lässt sich auch nicht bestreiten. Nun ist es aber leider so. Das bedeutet, dass erst das Geschmacksmuster für ungültig erklärt werden muss, da Apple und Samsung sonst durch alles Instanzen gehen.

Hier mal im Anhang noch mein kleiner witziger Beitrag zum lustigen Fan-Streit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iceananas (12. September 2011)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Wollte auch schon anfangen zu Argumentieren, aber inzwischen weiss ich, dass man gegen solche Fanboys nur verlieren kann.
> 
> Manchmal kommen mir Apple-Kunden vor wie Sektenmitglieder, den man eine Gehirnwäsche verpasst hat.


 
Wie sagt man es nochmal so schön: lass dich nicht auf das Niveau der Fanboys ab, denn sie schlagen dich locker mit ihrer Erfahrung


----------



## Skysnake (12. September 2011)

Citynomad schrieb:


> Dass Samsung nicht einfdach alles wegsteckt was ihnen da von Apple entgegen schwappt, war ja absehbar. Dass das Geschmacksmuster sinnlos ist und so nie hätte geschützt werden dürfen, da es zu elementar ist, lässt sich auch nicht bestreiten. Nun ist es aber leider so. Das bedeutet, dass erst das Geschmacksmuster für ungültig erklärt werden muss, da Apple und Samsung sonst durch alles Instanzen gehen.
> 
> Hier mal im Anhang noch mein kleiner witziger Beitrag zum lustigen Fan-Streit.
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaub das Bild triffts eigentlich schon sehr gut. 

Was mir aber grad einfällt, ich weiß noch nicht mal, was auf meinem Handy für ein System läuft


----------



## Blackrabbit (12. September 2011)

Ich sag´s mal so. Keiner der Hersteller nimmt sich da was.

Jeder verklagt jeden und wie schon erwähnt kommt dann einfach ein Lizenzabkommen dabei raus und alle haben was davon ( Geld Verdienen! )

Aber wie sagt ein gutes altes Sprichwort (m.m. nach trifft das immoment Den Apfel recht gut ) *Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall!*  Und der fall wird sehr wehtun........

MFG

Blackrabbit


----------



## nahkillo94 (12. September 2011)

*Samsung kopiert Apple?!?! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Design vom IPhone 5 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Samsung Galaxy SII


Quelle: iPhone 5: Es kommt am 30. September 2011 - News - CHIP Handy Welt


----------



## MARIIIO (12. September 2011)

Die Frage ist doch, WAS soll man an einem Smartphone denn großartig anders machen? Ein Lautsprecher oben zentriert macht Sinn beim Telefonieren, eine Videotelefonie-Cam sollte ebenso recht weit in der Mitte sitzen. Ein haptischer, zentraler Button unten in der Mitte, damit das Phone für Rechts-und Linkshänder gleichermaßen benutzbar ist. 
Links und rechts vom Bildschirm kann man keine Buttons auf die Bildschirmseite machen, da wirds sonst zu breit und schaut doof aus.
Bunte Icons auf dem Bildschirm sind auch extrem Verkaufsfördernd, Schwarz/weis liegt im Handybereich nmmer so stark im Trend 
Über den Unlock-Slider kann man streiten, das kriegt man ja noch relativ leicht hin, was anderes zu machen.
Und Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen abgerundeten und Spitzen Ecken hätte, würde ich für mein Smartphone wohl auch abgerundete Ecken wollen, das tut dann in der Tasche nicht so weh


----------



## christian.pitt (12. September 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Ähmm runde Ecken, zentriertes Display und bunte Icons gabs schon lange vor dem iPad.....  HP Compaq Tablet PC TC1000 - Notebook, Netbook - PC-WELT
> 
> 
> Allein die "dumme" Idee seinen jetzigen Lieferanten von CPU, GPU und RAM (Samsungs SoC) zu verärgern ist keine gute Idee.



so jetzt überleg dir mal, warum der richter das ipad+galaxytab nebeneinander verkehrt herum, bei der urteilsverlesung, gehalten hat?

glaubst du nicht, dass apple ein bisschen nun...sagen wir mal dumm wäre, wenn sie keinen anständigen vertrag bzw. alternativen in petto hätten?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (12. September 2011)

Wenn eine Firma etwas Konstruiert, ist es selbstverständlich das sie es "Schützen" müssen (ein Tresor hilft in der heutigen Zeit der Spionage nix mehr) ... bestes Beispiel ist "Windows" ,
wurde damals von Microsoft geklaut und geschützt ... von Macintosh (gehört doch zu Apple oder) , daraus haben sie gelernt http://www.carrier.co.at/res/mac/


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. September 2011)

Das Beste wäre wenn Apple Samsung kauft, dann hört der Streit auf und Apple bekommt seine oft geforderte lowcost Schiene.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. September 2011)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich an dem Tag ein Fass aufmache, wird das kartellrechtlich wahrscheinlich ein Problem werden.


----------



## bofferbrauer (12. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Beste wäre wenn Apple Samsung kauft, dann hört der Streit auf und Apple bekommt seine oft geforderte lowcost Schiene.


 
Denke nicht dass das kartellamt damit einverstanden wäre

Sollen sie doch Medion übernehmen dann können Aldi-PC sich auch noch im Werbeprospekt mit Applehardeware brüsten


----------



## PAN1X (12. September 2011)

Wenn Apple sich abgerundete Ecken, farbige Icons und überhaupt das ganze Aussehen eines Tablet-PCs patentieren lassen kann, dann frag ich mich, in was für einer Welt wir leben? Das eigene Logo, die Marke, selbstentwickelte Technologien und Mechaniken. Das sind für mich Dinge, die man patentieren lassen sollte. Aber doch bitte nicht sowas?! Apple wird es ergehen wie Intel, als sie die Konkurrenz ausstechen wollten. Was hat denn Apple davon, wenn sie nachher als Monopol dastehen und das Kartellamt am Hals haben? Dann werden die sich doch in den Hintern beißen! Ich finde das einfach nur dumm von Apple, sich solchen kleinkram patentieren zu lassen, nur, damit die Konkurrenz zu Fall geht. 

Mag sein, dass das viele machen. Es geht hier aber nicht um viele, sondern um Samsung und Apple. Beide schaden ihren Images damit: Samsung steht als Dieb da, Apple ist ein Erbsenzähler. 

Manchmal wünschte ich mir wirklich, ich hätte ein Sprachrohr zur Welt, damit man einfach mal versuchen kann, die Menschen aufzuwecken. Wir leben in einer Welt voller Armut, Krisen und Kriege. Und dann haben zwei Wichtigtuer nichts besseres zu tun, als sich um so einen Müll zu streiten. 

Daumen runter


----------



## AeroX (12. September 2011)

PAN1X schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Apple sich abgerundete Ecken, farbige Icons und überhaupt das ganze Aussehen eines Tablet-PCs patentieren lassen kann, dann frag ich mich, in was für einer Welt wir leben? Das eigene Logo, die Marke, selbstentwickelte Technologien und Mechaniken. Das sind für mich Dinge, die man patentieren lassen sollte. Aber doch bitte nicht sowas?! Apple wird es ergehen wie Intel, als sie die Konkurrenz ausstechen wollten. Was hat denn Apple davon, wenn sie nachher als Monopol dastehen und das Kartellamt am Hals haben? Dann werden die sich doch in den Hintern beißen! Ich finde das einfach nur dumm von Apple, sich solchen kleinkram patentieren zu lassen, nur, damit die Konkurrenz zu Fall geht.
> 
> Mag sein, dass das viele machen. Es geht hier aber nicht um viele, sondern um Samsung und Apple. Beide schaden ihren Images damit: Samsung steht als Dieb da, Apple ist ein Erbsenzähler.
> 
> ...



Apple kann aber eig nichts dafür wenn man es patentieren lassen kann. 
Da ist Apple nicht allein schuld wenn sie gegen andere klagen. Wenn man das patentieren kann war das klar das da früher später solch ein patentstreit entfacht. 
Aber naja, eig ist's mir doch relativ egal ob sie gewonnen oder nicht.


----------



## -NeXoN- (12. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Beste wäre wenn Apple Samsung kauft, dann hört der Streit auf und Apple bekommt seine oft geforderte lowcost Schiene.


 
Apple ist weiß Gott nicht arm, aber ich glaube nicht im geringsten dass sie die finanziellen Mittel hätten um Samsung aufzukaufen. Wenn, dann wohl eher andersrum, wobei dass ja aber auch nicht zur Diskussion steht.


----------



## d00mfreak (12. September 2011)

PowerWaffel schrieb:


> Endlich einer der so denkt wie ich ich finde es sowas von blöd das so viel von apple einfach abgeckuckt wird.
> Es fängt beim Homebutton an geht über Apps+Appstore  und sogar die Verpackung sieht fast identisch aus.(hab ich mal beinem Tabletunboxing von LinusTechTips gesehen)


 
Das Konzept des Tablets ist weit älter als Apples "Idee", ebenso wenig das Konzept des App Stores. Von Steam schon mal was gehört? Apples "Designleistung" besteht aus dem Weglassen möglichst vieler Elemente, auf gut Deutsch: Einfachheit. Nur wie sich eben diese Einfachheit mit der zur Gültigkeit eines Geschmacksmusters nötigen Schöpfungshöhe vereinbaren lässt - keine Ahnung. Aber wer Apples Verhalten als gerechtfertigt hält, hat m.Mn - sry - einen an der Klatsche, und solle sich eiligst auf die Suche seines verlorenen gesunden Menschenverstandes begeben.

Das Schöne an Apples Handlungen ist, dass solche Unternehmen das Patentsystem mittelfristig an die Wand fahren werden. Schaut der Europäer nach Amiland, dann lacht er meist. Dass durch die Hintertür mittlerweile auch bei uns amerikanische Verhältnisse einziehen, begreift anscheinend niemand. Ich kann nur raten, euch bei euren EU-Parlamentariern zu beschweren - damit nur noch schützenswerte Dinge auch geschützt werden können.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Beste wäre wenn Apple Samsung kauft, dann hört der Streit auf und Apple bekommt seine oft geforderte lowcost Schiene.



Lol? Apple ist verglichen mit dem Konzern Samsung ein heißes Lüftchen.


----------



## Dennisth (12. September 2011)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> so jetzt überleg dir mal, warum der richter das ipad+galaxytab nebeneinander verkehrt herum, bei der urteilsverlesung, gehalten hat?



Ganz einfach: Apple hat der netten Richterin ein iPad 3 + iPhone 5 in rosa/lila oder pink angeboten. Das unsere Richter nicht wissen was ein Smartphone / Talbet ist, wissen wir doch schon alle oder?



christian.pitt schrieb:


> glaubst du nicht, dass apple ein bisschen nun...sagen wir mal dumm wäre, wenn sie keinen anständigen vertrag bzw. alternativen in petto hätten?


 
Es muss aber erstmal ein anderer Hersteller gefunden werden. Wenn ich so daran denke, wie lange die für ein weißes iPhone 4 gebraucht haben.... Außerdem vielleicht kommen ja bald klagen gegen Qualcomm und Nvidia weil deren ARM-SoC das selbe machen können wie Samsungs... ähm Pardon Apples A4?


----------



## BittersweetPoison (12. September 2011)

schon traurig,dass so ein großer Konzern wie Apple,der so viele überzeugte kunden hat,zu solchen Mitteln greift.
Demnächst verklagt Apple noch die Fernsehhersteller,weil die Ecken so rund sind wie die beim I Mac o. andere Produkte.
Das ist leider überall so geworden.Kein gesunder Wettbewerbgeist mehr.Jeder will nur noch am meisten umsatz machen.
Traurig traurig.
Aber ich drücke den Jungs von Samsung die Daumen.
Apple fummelt überall drin rum und verklagt die Konzerne.pfui.


----------



## Lan_Party (12. September 2011)

nahkillo94 schrieb:
			
		

> Samsung kopiert Apple?!?!
> 
> Design vom IPhone 5
> 
> ...



 Wenn das IPhone 5 rauskommt MUSS Samsung Apple verklagen! Das wäre eines meiner schönsten Erlebnisse!  
Ich bin für alle die gegen Apple sind.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. September 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Lol? Apple ist verglichen mit dem Konzern Samsung ein heißes Lüftchen.


 
Apple ist nach Exon das zweit Wertvollste Unternehmen der Welt und dürfte mit die größten Barreserven überhaupt haben.
Insofern sehe ich da kein Problem.


----------



## DaStash (12. September 2011)

Ovaron schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich gerne mal eine Quelle, weil ich mir ein so dummes Verhalten von Apple nicht vorstellen kann!


Dumm, dümmer, Apple manipuliert Beweisfoto

So viel dazu. 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Dann ist es aber schon komisch, dass kurze Zeit nach dem IPhone auf einmal die meisten ein ähnliches Gerät auf den Markt gebracht haben und vor allem Samsung da sehr "ähnliche" Produkte raus gebracht hat. Das Selbe war es dann beim iPad, wo kurz drauf wieder "ähnliche" Produkte von anderen Herstellern produziert wurden.


 
Wenn dem so wäre hätte Apple shcon gegen das SGS1 klagen müssen, haben sie aber nicht!

Und wie so oft in der IT Welt gilt, "Nutzen/Technik bestimmt das Design", was schlicht bedeutet das flache Bauform, zentrierter Bildshcirm, abgerundete Ecke und bunte Icons, normal und keine Apple only Erfindung sind. Ich schliesse mich da zu 100% dem niederländischen Gericht an, welches alle Punkte des Geshcmacksmusters für nichtig erklärt hat, in dem Zusammenhang. Das Urteil des deutschen Gerichtes jedoch, verursacht bei mir nur ungläubiges Kopfschütteln.



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Manchmal kommen mir Apple-Kunden vor wie Sektenmitglieder, den man eine Gehirnwäsche verpasst hat.
> 
> 
> Würde auch erklären, warum sich so viele ver*Apple*n lassen.


Da hast du nicht ganz Unrecht. 
iPhone-Fans leiden unter dem Stockholm-Syndrom



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das Beste wäre wenn Apple Samsung kauft, dann hört der Streit auf und Apple bekommt seine oft geforderte lowcost Schiene.


Immer wieder schön deine polemischen Posts zu lesen. 
HighEnd muss nicht immer gleich extrem teuer sein, nein, da kann ein mehrfacher Testsieger, welcher besser Resultate insgesamt als das iPhone4 hatte (SGS1 und SGS2) einfach mal günstiger sein. Ich weiß das du das eh nicht verstehen möchtest, passt es doch nicht in die zwei Schubladen rein aber so ist es nun einmal, die Realität besteht nicht nur aus Schwarz und Weiß, find dich damit ab. 


MfG


----------



## Dennisth (12. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Apple ist nach Exon das zweit Wertvollste Unternehmen der Welt und dürfte mit die größten Barreserven überhaupt haben.
> Insofern sehe ich da kein Problem.


 
Nur weil ein paar Clowns an der Börse das sagen, heißt es nicht, dass Apple oder sonst irgendeine Firma diesen Wert wirklich besitzt.

Dieser "Marktwert" ist ein fiktiver Wert von den ganzen Spekulanten. Ich denke mal, dass Microsoft oder Google die meisten realen Bargeldmittel zur Verfügung stehen. Apples "wert" hängt nur vom Hype ab und wenn dieser abgeklungen ist (was er fast ist deshalb "RAMBUS-Taktik") werden die ganz schnell kleinlaut.


----------



## HomieStylez (12. September 2011)

Ich find das ist ganz großer Kindergarten was Apple abzieht,
und denke die Richterin wurde gekauft... 
Die Rundungen des Galaxy Tabs und des Ipads sind keinesfalls
gleich rund, und auch die Icons haben mMn so gut wie keine Ähnlichkeit.
Und wie schon so oft gesagt wurde, all dies gab es vorher.
Die die meinen das Apple halt schneller war, und so das Recht hat das Design einzuklagen,
was würdet ihr machen wenn ich zum Patentamt rennen würde, mir das Luft holen patentieren lassen
würde und dann anfange die Menschen zu verklagen?

I guess, Same Shit! 

Aber Apple ist ja im Recht


----------



## d00mfreak (12. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Apple ist nach Exon das zweit Wertvollste Unternehmen der Welt und dürfte mit die größten Barreserven überhaupt haben.
> Insofern sehe ich da kein Problem.


 
Wert =/= Marktkapitalisierung. Ersteres hat Substanz, zweites begründet sich auf den Herdentrieb der Börsenspekulanten und hat null bis wenig Aussagekraft. Unter Umständen überlebt dieser "Wert" nicht mal das nächste böse Gerücht. DotCom-Blase schon vergessen? Glaub mir: abseits vom Hype hat Apple nur sehr wenig zu bieten.

Zusätzlich solltest du dir noch die Wikipedia-Artikel zu Apple und zu Samsung durchlesen. Samsung besteht nicht nur aus den in Europa bekannten Samsung Electronics / Samsung Mobile.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. September 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> DotCom-Blase schon vergessen? Glaub mir: abseits vom Hype hat Apple nur sehr wenig zu bieten.


 
Zu .com Zeiten war es aber eher atypisch über $76.000.000.000 in Cash zu haben  .


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> DotCom-Blase schon vergessen? Glaub mir: abseits vom Hype hat Apple nur sehr wenig zu bieten.



Welcher Hype? Ein Hype ist etwas kurzfristiges.
Apple ist aber seit der Einführung des iPod, also seit mittlerweile 10 Jahren, extrem erfolgreich. Mit einem Hype hat das nichts zu tun


----------



## ChrisStonehenge (12. September 2011)

Ganz ehrlich wieso macht Apple das??? Sie haben etwas geschafft was keine (kaum) eine andere Firma bisher geschafft hat. Sie habe es geschafft, Standardhardware zu einem Preis zu verkaufen, der stark übertrieben ist. Trozdem kaufen die Leute das und zwar weil hinten ein angebissener Apfel drauf ist. Der Apfel ist doch der Hauptgrund warum Leute Appleprodukte kaufen. Wer ein HTC, Samsung, Nokia oder BalckBerry hat, hat nur ein ganz normales Handy das gleiche gilt für Tablets. Aber sobald es ein "i" davor hat ist es auf einmal was ganz besonderes.

Anscheinend hat Apple gemerkt, dass sie mit iOS und nur einem Handy/Tablet gegen Android mit dutzenden Handys/Tablets machtlos sind. Wenn sie jetzt nicht in der Lage sind dem Preis entsprechende Hardware zu liefern, können sie nurnoch auf ihre "Hardcore"-Kundschaft hoffen. Ansonsten geht Apple im Handy und Tablet Sektor den Bach runter, und zwar berechtigt.

mfg Chris
P.S.: Ich hab nichts gegen Apple! Ich habe selbst einen iPod Classic, einfach weil Apple bei den mp3-Playern, meiner Ansicht nach, immernoch die besten Produkte liefert und noch dazu zu einem vernünftigen Preis.


----------



## kühlprofi (12. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Welcher Hype? Ein Hype ist etwas kurzfristiges.
> Apple ist aber seit der Einführung des iPod, also seit mittlerweile 10 Jahren, extrem erfolgreich. Mit einem Hype hat das nichts zu tun


 
Das stimmt schon - weil die Produkte eben ein Hype sind (bisher) . Wenn sich aber Apple durch ihren wachsenden negativen Ruf auch noch die Apple-Fanboys vergraulen sind sie arm dran - wollte d00mfreak damit wohl sagen?  
Für mich ist Apple noobware 
Ich sehe das bereits in meiner Firma, wie immer mehr auf Windows-Mobile und Android umsteigen. Von der Putzfrau bis zum Kader.


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ich sehe das bereits in meiner Firma, wie immer mehr auf Windows-Mobile und Android umsteigen. Von der Putzfrau bis zum Kader.



Hm. Komisch. Bei mir im Freundeskreis haben alle bis auf einen (!) ein iPhone, und bei denen gilt: Einmal iPhone, immer iPhone, denn sie alle (bis auf den einen) sind schon heiß auf das iPhone 5 .



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Wenn sich aber Apple durch ihren wachsenden negativen Ruf auch noch die Apple-*Fanboys* vergraulen sind sie arm dran - wollte d00mfreak damit wohl sagen?



Übrigens plädiere ich immer noch dafür, dass Posts wie deiner, in denen dieses elendige Wort Fa.... vorkommt, automatisch gelöscht werden


----------



## Keygen (12. September 2011)

kennt ihr das aus den zeichentrickfilmen damals? der "darsteller" sieht was kleines aus dem boden ragen, tretet, beißt, haut drauf und dann kommt aus dem boden ein übergroßes monster, das stell ich mir vor, dass apple ein kleiner hässlicher junge ist und das übergroße monster ist samsung htc und google.

apple hats grad schon um einiges verschissen, da samsung sicherheitshalber mal 12milliarden investert hat um sein patentkonto aufzupumpen, apple ist zu geizig für sowas, oder?


----------



## iceman650 (12. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hm. Komisch. Bei mir im Freundeskreis haben alle bis auf einen (!) ein iPhone, und bei denen gilt: Einmal iPhone, immer iPhone, denn sie alle (bis auf den einen) sind schon heiß auf das iPhone 5 .


 You call it "heiß auf etwas sein". I call it Stockholmsyndrom.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Cook2211 (12. September 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> You call it "heiß auf etwas sein". I call it Stockholmsyndrom.



Da haben wir im Laufe dieses Threads aber ein tolles Wort aufgeschnappt
Ich glaube nicht, das du weißt, was das Stockholm Syndrom überhaupt ist:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockholm-Syndrom


----------



## blackout24 (12. September 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> You call it "heiß auf etwas sein". I call it Stockholmsyndrom.
> 
> Mfg, ice


 
Haha Made my Day! 

Apple ist irgendwie der "Ed Hardy" unter den Elektronikherstellern. Früher von den Reichen in LA und Hollywood gekauft nun vorallem 
von Putzfrauen, Mandys und Murats.


----------



## PC GAMER (12. September 2011)

Richtig so von Samsung. Auf Legaler Basis und nicht die Firma verbrennen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (12. September 2011)

So wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallt es auch zurück.

Apple begeht in meinen Augen eigentlich mehrere Fehler. Zum einen macht man mit den ganzen Klagen mal so ganz nebenbei Werbung für das Galaxy-Tab. Zum Andern schadet man sich selbst, in dem man sich den Ruf mit den vielen unbegründeten Klagen versaut. 

Der Kunde wird sich fragen, wieso Apple so rigoros gegen das Galaxy-Tab vorgeht und dabei vielleicht denken, dass das Galaxy-Tab ja gar nicht so schlecht sein kann, wenn Apple alles daran setzt, dessen Verkauf zu unterbinden. 

Apple hat zwar schon viel entwickelt, aber man sollte aufpassen dass man nicht wie ein anderes bekanntes Unternehmen endet, dass nur noch durch Patentklagen zu Geld kommt. Wer den i850-Chipsatz kennt, weiß welche Firma Ich meine.


----------



## Rizoma (12. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Welcher Hype? Ein Hype ist etwas kurzfristiges.
> Apple ist aber seit der Einführung des iPod, also seit mittlerweile 10 Jahren, extrem erfolgreich. Mit einem Hype hat das nichts zu tun


 
Der Hype hällt nur weil Apple eine wirklich geniale Marketing Abteilung hat und ihre Produkte aufs neue Hypen. Nur bekommt Apple nun langsam mit, das es sich langsam aber sicher ausgehypt hat, und deswegen müssen sie ihre derzeitige Strategie fahren weil sie angst haben nächstes Jahr nur noch Nummer 3 zu sein und im Jahr drauf komplett abgeschrieben zu sein.


----------



## totovo (12. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Apple ist nach Exon das zweit Wertvollste Unternehmen der Welt und dürfte mit die größten Barreserven überhaupt haben.
> Insofern sehe ich da kein Problem.


 
Ja und?

Das hat überhaupt nichts mit dem Einfluss und der tatsächlichen Wirtschaftsleistung eines Unternehmens zu tun. Dieses Wertvollste Marke der Welt gefaselt hat null Aussagekraft! Oder willst du ernsthaft behaupten Appla sei größer und wirtschaftlich mächtiger als zum Bsp. Volkswagen?

Apple: Apple on the Forbes Global 2000 List

Samsung: Samsung Electronics on the Forbes Global 2000 List
Samsung ist ein riesen Weltkonzern und eben auch einer der größten Auftragsfertiger und Lizensgeber!

mfg


----------



## iceman650 (12. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da haben wir im Laufe dieses Threads aber ein tolles Wort aufgeschnappt
> Ich glaube nicht, das du weißt, was das Stockholm Syndrom überhaupt ist:
> 
> Stockholm-Syndrom


 Ich gehe weder auf die Hauptschule noch schaue ich nachmittags RTL. 
Übrigens gab es vor etwa einem halben Jahr einen Bericht darüber in der Heute-Show (ich weiß nicht ob es das als App gibt, aber du wirst es einmal gehört haben). Da wurde von einer angeblichen Entführung gesprochen während Bilder aus dem Musikantenstadl liefen. Anschließend wurden Besucher anhand der Symptome des Stockholmsyndroms befragt. Da habe ich diesen Begriff gegoogled. Dennoch schönen Tag noch. Ergo: Da gibts schon so zehntausende Gags drüber (selbst in Massenmedien... oh wait - In den Medien, die nicht privatisiert sind und Niveau haben), das kann man mittlerweile mal kennen 

Mfg, ice


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. September 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> Apple: Apple on the Forbes Global 2000 List
> 
> Samsung: Samsung Electronics on the Forbes Global 2000 List
> Samsung ist ein riesen Weltkonzern und eben auch einer der größten Auftragsfertiger und Lizensgeber!


 
Wenn der Wert von Samsung tatsächlich nur bei 112.000.000.000 liegt, dann kann Apple die aber lockerst übernehmen. Teils in Cash teils in Aktien. Überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. September 2011)

Es ist schon toll, wenn man einer Firma aus Mangel an Symphatie ihre Rechte absprechen will. Wenn einer ein Patent hat, kann er klagen, wenn es verletzt wird und das steht jedem zu, Samsung wie auch Apple, aber wenn manche der Meinung sind, dass man sich gewisse Rechte nur dann verdient, wenn man jedem symphatisch ist, dann haben manche unser Rechtssystem nicht wirklich verstanden.


----------



## Rizoma (12. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn der Wert von Samsung tatsächlich nur bei 112.000.000.000 liegt, dann kann Apple die aber lockerst übernehmen. Teils in Cash teils in Aktien. Überhaupt kein Problem.



Glaub mal auch eine Firma wie Apple würde sich bei Samsung übernehmen da noch ganz andere kosten dann auf sie zu kommen werden zb. hat Google bei dem Motorola Deal 63% mehr Pro Aktie gezahlt als diese eigentlich wert war (und einige ehemalige Motorola Aktionäre war das immer noch zu wenig) nun Rechne das mal auf nen Riesen wie Samsung. Der Fisch würde Apple im Hals stecken bleiben.


----------



## DaStash (12. September 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es ist schon toll, wenn man einer Firma aus Mangel an Symphatie ihre Rechte absprechen will. Wenn einer ein Patent hat, kann er klagen, wenn es verletzt wird und das steht jedem zu, Samsung wie auch Apple, aber wenn manche der Meinung sind, dass man sich gewisse Rechte nur dann verdient, wenn man jedem symphatisch ist, dann haben manche unser Rechtssystem nicht wirklich verstanden.


Das hat nichts mit Sympathie sondern mit technischem Verständnis zu tun...^^ Es wird zu Recht kritisiert das solch ein oberflächiges Patent nicht zulässig sein sollte, siehe die zahlreichen Beispiele dazu.
Das niederländische Gericht hat auch aus diesen Gründen sämtliche Punkte des Geschmacksmusters als nichtig erklärt und Apples Anklage in diesen Punkten abgewiesen. Das Unverständnis über die Entscheidung des deutschen Gerichtes herrscht empfinde ich als absolut begründet und auch die Fachpresse schlägt gleiche Töne an. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. September 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Sympathie sondern mit technischem Verständnis zu tun...^^ Es wird zu Recht kritisiert das solch ein oberflächiges Patent nicht zulässig sein sollte, siehe die zahlreichen Beispiele dazu.
> Das niederländische Gericht hat auch aus diesen Gründen sämtliche Punkte des Geschmacksmusters als nichtig erklärt und Apples Anklage in diesen Punkten abgewiesen. Das Unverständnis über die Entscheidung des deutschen Gerichtes herrscht empfinde ich als absolut begründet und auch die Fachpresse schlägt gleiche Töne an.
> 
> MfG


Ja, nur war meine Aussage auch nicht auf jeden in diesem Thread bezogen. 

Mich nerven einfach Fanboys und Hater, die einfach nur rum spamen und jemanden den sie nicht mögen die Rechte absprechen. Wenn jemand etwas an dem Urteil kritisiert und mit sachlichen Argumenten kommt, habe ich überhaupt kein Problem, aber wenn hier jemand nur postet, um Apple schlecht zu machen, dann ist das nur Spam. 
Ich würde es ja melden, aber mein Meldebutton funktioniert nicht. 

Apple hat halt gewisse Patente erhalten und kann dementsprechend klagen und die Teile von Samsung sahen schon oft so aus, wie die von Apple und dass es anders geht, sieht man ja bei Sony, da deren Tablets einfach anders aussehen als das iPad. 

Ich mag z.B. Samsung und Android nicht, aber deswegen spam ich nicht in den bezüglichen Threads rum, also hoffe ich mal, dass du jetzt verstehst, was ich sagen will.


----------



## totovo (12. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn der Wert von Samsung tatsächlich nur bei 112.000.000.000 liegt, dann kann Apple die aber lockerst übernehmen. Teils in Cash teils in Aktien. Überhaupt kein Problem.


 

Nein, das ist falsch.

Marktkapitalisierung (Market Cap) beschreibt auch nur wie "wertvoll" ein Unternehmen ist, das sagt nichts über die tatsächlich verfügbare Geldmenge aus (Marktkapitalisierung = Aktienkurs x Anzahl der ausgegebenen Aktien).
Aktienkurse werden durch Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmt und nicht durch die Größe einzelner Unternhemen.  
In der Realität könnte Apple niemals Samsung übernehmen, dazu fehlt ihnen  schlicht die Liquidität. Auch ist es nicht richtig, das ein Kauf Samsungs nur für 112Mrd über die Bühne gehen würde...

aber genug mit offtopic...


----------



## DaStash (12. September 2011)

*@Nailgun*
Ich verstehe schon was du meinst. Manche User sind vielleicht einfach ein wenig "verärgert" und lassen eben Luft ab. Da muss man halt zwischen den Zeilen lesen um den Inhalt herauszufiltern. Kann ich bei der Sache schon verstehen. Ich persönlich kann die Vorwürfe nicht nachvollziehen, insbesondere bei dem Beispiel 3gs und SGS1, habe ich beides zur Hand. Die beiden Geräte sind optisch definitiv unterschiedlich und man kann da nicht erkennen das Samsung kopiert hat. Nach der lockeren Beschreibung des Geschmacksmusters würde das sowieso auf sehr viele Smartphones und Tablets zutreffen. Weisend finde ich das Urteil des niederländischen Gerichtes, welches die einzelnen Punkte des Geschmacksmusters von Apples Klage "klar" abgewiesen hatte und ich denke das mittelfristig in der nächsten/ übernächsten Instanz Samsung auch in Deutschland Recht bekommen wird. Die Konsequenzen werden auch für so ein großes Unternehmen wie Apple nicht unerheblich sein, insbesondere der Imageverlust durch die permanente PR diesbezüglich könnte sich noch ungeahnt negativ für Apple auswirken, ist doch gerade das Image die treibende Kraft hinter dem Unternehmenserfolg.

MfG


----------



## DAEF13 (12. September 2011)

Fassen wir mal Zusammen...
Ihr findet es dumm *von Apple*, dass sie sich das Design schützen lassen haben und nun (legal) damit klagen.
Was wollt ihr damit erreichen?

Wenn ihr schon etwas ändern wollt, dann erstickt das Problem im Keim und kratzt nicht nur an der Oberfläche.
Schiebt die Schuld auf die "Patenttypen".

Apple wäre dumm, wenn sie ihre geschützten Dinge einfach den anderen überlassen würden (zu ihrem eigenen Nachteil).
Ich schenke meinen Mitschülern doch auch nicht meine Hausaufgaben, Ideen oder ähnliches  - wenn dann zock ich sie richtig ab


----------



## exa (13. September 2011)

oh schön, deine Kinder werden ja richtige Prachtmenschen der Gesellschaft, herzlichen!!!


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. September 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> Marktkapitalisierung (Market Cap) beschreibt auch nur wie "wertvoll" ein Unternehmen ist, das sagt nichts über die tatsächlich verfügbare Geldmenge aus (Marktkapitalisierung = Aktienkurs x Anzahl der ausgegebenen Aktien).
> Aktienkurse werden durch Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmt und nicht durch die Größe einzelner Unternhemen.
> In der Realität könnte Apple niemals Samsung übernehmen, dazu fehlt ihnen  schlicht die Liquidität. Auch ist es nicht richtig, das ein Kauf Samsungs nur für 112Mrd über die Bühne gehen würde...


 
Ich sehe es anders. Samsung muss nur richtig seziert werden. Die Produktionsanlagen welche einen Nutzen für Apple haben sollte man behalten, erfolgreiche Sparten unter altem Namen weiterführen und den Rest verkaufen. Und um die Liquidität würde ich mir da mal am wenigsten Sorgen machen  . Mit der wohl höchsten Umsatzrendite der kompletten Technologiesparte weltweit.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. September 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich verstehe schon was du meinst. Manche User sind vielleicht einfach ein wenig "verärgert" und lassen eben Luft ab.



Gegen verärgert sein und Luft ablassen ist auch nichts einzuwenden.
Wenn das Luft ablassen aber auf dem Rücken anderer geschieht, und dann noch Begriffe wie "Stockholm Syndrom" zu bringen, nur weil Leute Produkte eines Herstellers mögen, ist einfach nur daneben....

Apple und Samsung zoffen sich. Und? Sollen sie doch. Ich habe kein Produkt von Samsung, bin aber zufrieden mit meinem iPhone, iPad und meinen Macs. Soll ich jetzt Samsung verteufeln, weil sie sich gegen Apple wehren. Nein, natürlich nicht. Apple hat den ersten Stein geworfen und Samsung hat das Recht sich zu wehren, genau so wie Apple das Recht hat seine Patente zu schützen.
Man kann vortrefflich über die Pingeligkeit der Apple Patentklagen streiten bzw. eine objektive darüber Diskussion führen, gar keine Frage.
Aber Apple Käufer als Fa....., Noobs, Sekte usw. zu bezeichnen hat nichts mit Luft ablassen zu tun, und auch nicht mit einer konstruktiven Diskussion




DaStash schrieb:


> Die Konsequenzen werden auch für so ein großes Unternehmen wie Apple nicht unerheblich sein, insbesondere der Imageverlust durch die permanente PR diesbezüglich könnte sich noch ungeahnt negativ für Apple auswirken, ist doch gerade das Image die treibende Kraft hinter dem Unternehmenserfolg.



Das glaube ich eher weniger. Die meisten Leute interessiert das nicht die Bohne, wenn große Konzerne sich verklagen. Das ist eine Randnotiz in den Abendnachrichten, die die meisten nach 5 Minuten schon wieder vergessen haben. Im Moment sind andere Sachen auch wichtiger, siehe €-Krise.
Diese ganzen Patentstreits werden den alljährlichen Hype um das neue iPhone vermutlich so gut wie gar nicht negativ beeinflussen. In den USA schon mal gar nicht, denn die Amerikaner stehen auf internationaler Ebene voll und ganz hinter "ihren" Firmen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Gegen verärgert sein und Luft ablassen ist auch nichts einzuwenden.
> Wenn das Luft ablassen aber auf dem Rücken anderer geschieht, und dann noch Begriffe wie "Stockholm Syndrom" zu bringen, nur weil Leute Produkte eines Herstellers mögen, ist einfach nur daneben....
> 
> Apple und Samsung zoffen sich. Und? Sollen sie doch. Ich habe kein Produkt von Samsung, bin aber zufrieden mit meinem iPhone, iPad und meinen Macs. Soll ich jetzt Samsung verteufeln, weil sie sich gegen Apple wehren. Nein, natürlich nicht. Apple hat den ersten Stein geworfen und Samsung hat das Recht sich zu wehren, genau so wie Apple das Recht hat seine Patente zu schützen.
> ...





Bei mir ist es grade anders Rum  Habe nichts von Apple, aber viel von Samsung! Ich mag deren Produkte aber auch Apple hat gute Produkte wie das iphone etc.

Edit: Ist ja ein ganz nettest Katz und Maus Spiel mit uns beiden


----------



## Cook2211 (13. September 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es grade anders Rum  Habe nichts von Apple, aber viel von Samsung! Ich mag deren Produkte aber auch Apple hat gute Produkte wie das iphone etc.
> Edit: Ist ja ein ganz nettest Katz und Maus Spiel mit uns beiden



Da hast du recht.
Und weißt du was ich am besten finde? Bei uns beiden wird trotzdem immer friedlich diskutiert


----------



## AeroX (13. September 2011)

DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat nichts mit Sympathie sondern mit technischem Verständnis zu tun...^^ Es wird zu Recht kritisiert das solch ein oberflächiges Patent nicht zulässig sein sollte, siehe die zahlreichen Beispiele dazu.
> Das niederländische Gericht hat auch aus diesen Gründen sämtliche Punkte des Geschmacksmusters als nichtig erklärt und Apples Anklage in diesen Punkten abgewiesen. Das Unverständnis über die Entscheidung des deutschen Gerichtes herrscht empfinde ich als absolut begründet und auch die Fachpresse schlägt gleiche Töne an.
> 
> MfG



Und warum hackt dann jeder auf Apple rum, wenn es wirklich nur darum geht das Urteil bzw das Patent zu kritisieren?

Apple kann  immer noch nichts dafür wenn die Richterin meint das das Ding halt wie ein galaxy Tab aussieht. Und wenn man sowas patentieren lassen kann...


----------



## XE85 (13. September 2011)

Diskussionen über den Postcounter sind hier OT - entsprechende Beiträge habe ich enfernd

mfg


----------



## totovo (13. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich sehe es anders. Samsung muss nur richtig seziert werden. Die Produktionsanlagen welche einen Nutzen für Apple haben sollte man behalten, erfolgreiche Sparten unter altem Namen weiterführen und den Rest verkaufen. Und um die Liquidität würde ich mir da mal am wenigsten Sorgen machen  . Mit der wohl höchsten Umsatzrendite der kompletten Technologiesparte weltweit.


 
Villeicht erinnerst du dich noch an die gescheiterte Übernahme VW´s durch Porsche??
Das wäre hier so ähnlich, nur das Porsche damals Betriebswirtschaftlich noch viel stärker und mit sicherheit viel höhere Kapitalreserven gehabt hat. Wie wir ja alle wisse ist das kläglich gescheitert...

Die Moral der Geschicht: Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall(Obst)!


----------



## d00mfreak (13. September 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich sehe es anders. Samsung muss nur richtig seziert werden. Die Produktionsanlagen welche einen Nutzen für Apple haben sollte man behalten, erfolgreiche Sparten unter altem Namen weiterführen und den Rest verkaufen. Und um die Liquidität würde ich mir da mal am wenigsten Sorgen machen  . Mit der wohl höchsten Umsatzrendite der kompletten Technologiesparte weltweit.


 
Dafür dass du ansonsten immer den Großkotz in Sachen Geld makierst, hast du auffallend wenig Ahnung.


----------



## McClaine (13. September 2011)

totovo schrieb:


> Villeicht erinnerst du dich noch an die gescheiterte Übernahme VW´s durch Porsche??
> Das wäre hier so ähnlich, nur das Porsche damals Betriebswirtschaftlich noch viel stärker und mit sicherheit viel höhere Kapitalreserven gehabt hat. Wie wir ja alle wisse ist das kläglich gescheitert...
> 
> Die Moral der Geschicht: Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall(Obst)!


 
Ähm aber vor kurzen "kaufte" VW den Porsche Konzern 

_@ all, wenn einer nichts besseres zu tun hat, als Offtopic (und BS) zu schreiben (IT-Passion), dann bitte, BITTE ignoriert das einfach.
Ich sehe schon minderstens 2 Seiten Offtopic, lasst euch nicht provozieren, zur Not gibts nen Igno-Button...._
_Falls sich nichts tut, weiß wohl wieder jeder hier was die Mods machen werden..._


----------



## Someguy123 (13. September 2011)

Da wäre das hier noch zu erwähnen Apple copies a bunch of features from Android, calls it iOS5 (Updated) | ZDNet

Also, mit ein wenig Rechtsgeschick alle iOS-Geräte (zumindest iOS5) aus DE verbannen und ich würde so gut schlafen, wie schon lange nicht mehr 

--
Yay kabelverknoter


----------



## DAEF13 (13. September 2011)

exa schrieb:


> oh schön, deine Kinder werden ja richtige Prachtmenschen der Gesellschaft, herzlichen!!!


 
Du findest es richtig _einen_ Hersteller (den du anscheinend eh schon abgrundtief hasst) dafür schuldig zu machen, dass Geschmacksmuster (im Allgemeinen) als Grund für ein Verkaufsverbot angesehen werden?
Wie kann man etwas anderes behaupten, als dass dieser eine Hersteller nur ausnutzt, was das Recht ihm erlaubt?

Mal angenommen, Apple hätte jetzt nicht geklagt, meinst du nicht, dass ein wenig später irgendjemand anderes, egal in welcher Branche er auch ist, geklagt hätte, weil Produkt XY dem Produkt XYZ ähnlich sieht?

Naja, mir soll's egal sein, ich bin froh dass die Galaxy's endlich weg sind - ich hab mit meinem nur Probleme (mit Samsung und Android allgemein..). Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass Apple nur genutzt hat, was ihnen erlaubt wurde.


----------



## Someguy123 (13. September 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Naja, mir soll's egal sein, ich bin froh dass die Galaxy's endlich weg sind - ich hab mit meinem nur Probleme (mit Samsung und Android allgemein..). Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass Apple nur genutzt hat, was ihnen erlaubt wurde.


 
Seltsam, dass du dann den von Samsung hergestellten A5 in deinem iPad verwendest


----------



## exa (13. September 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Du findest es richtig _einen_ Hersteller (den du anscheinend eh schon abgrundtief hasst) dafür schuldig zu machen, dass Geschmacksmuster (im Allgemeinen) als Grund für ein Verkaufsverbot angesehen werden?
> Wie kann man etwas anderes behaupten, als dass dieser eine Hersteller nur ausnutzt, was das Recht ihm erlaubt?
> 
> Mal angenommen, Apple hätte jetzt nicht geklagt, meinst du nicht, dass ein wenig später irgendjemand anderes, egal in welcher Branche er auch ist, geklagt hätte, weil Produkt XY dem Produkt XYZ ähnlich sieht?
> ...


 
ich habe lediglich das kommentiert:


DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ich schenke meinen Mitschülern doch auch nicht meine Hausaufgaben, Ideen oder ähnliches  - wenn dann zock ich sie richtig ab



und zum Thema selbst habe ich auch schon meins geschrieben... wo du das andere hernimmst, weiß ich nicht... falls du dich auf andere Threads beziehst, so habe ich noch nie formuliert, dass ich Apple hasse, und auch hier habe ich mit nachprüfbaren Argumenten dargelegt, warum Apples verhalten suboptimal ist...

Apple versucht einfach, jeden und alles was Konkurrenz sein könnte auszustechen, indem sie sich Dinge patentieren lassen und dann klagen... stell dir vor, AMDs Prozessoren hätten nur AMD Technik drin, und Intel CPUs nur Inteltechnik... dann wären wir vom heutigen Stand weit entfernt, ergo behindert ein solches Verhalten die Entwicklung...


----------



## DAEF13 (13. September 2011)

@exa: Ist nicht bös' gemeint, aber du schriebst "*deine Kinder* werden ja richige Prachtmenschen", was ich als Sarkasmus aufgefasst habe, da ich von Mitschülern und nicht von meinen nicht vorhandenen Kindern sprach. 
In dem Fall hätte es geklungen, als hättest du mich vollkommen missverstanden. 

@Someguy: Als wenn Samsung den allein entwickelt hätte (wir reden erstens nicht von A4, und zweitens gilt das hier auch für den), aber ich will's dir erklären:
Im A4 ist ein Cortex 8 Chip (bzw. zwei Cortex 9 im A5), die nicht von Samsung, sondern, trommelwirbel, von ARM entwickelt wurde. Dieser wird übrigens auch in nVidias Tegra 2 verwendet...
Weiter zur GPU: Enthalten ist ein PowerVR SGX535 bzw. ein SGX543MP2 (das Biest, welches dem Tegra 2 übrigens weit überlegen ist), entwickelt von... richtig ARM...

Was hat Samsung da zu suchen? Im Wave haben sie (vorher) einen ähnlichen Chip zusammenkonfiguriert - die Idee stammt somit von Samsung.
Ach Mensch.. wieso hat Samsung sich diese Zusammenstellung nicht per Geschmacksmuster schützen lassen
Hat Samsung sonst noch etwas mit ARM zu tun? Nö, sie haben nur, genau wie Apple, 'ne Lizenz deren Architektur nutzen zu dürfen...

Um aber nochmehr zu schreiben:
Geil, du spricht von einem Prozessor - einem Chip - einem Stück Hardware...
Seit ich wieder von Android weg bin hab ich folgendes gelernt - scheiss auf Hardware, wenn die Software wie hingekotzt drauf angepasst ist und die Leistung nicht im geringsten auslotet.
Warum sollte ich also wegen der (auf einem halben Quadratzentimeter) ähnlichen Hardware die gleichen Probleme haben? 
Die Probleme sind bei der Software zu finden, und solange sich dort nicht endlich mal ein Hauch an Zuverlässigkeit einbringt ist sie für mich nicht zu gebrauchen.


Das hier ist aber alles Offtopic - danke Someguy 

Achja, wer anderer Meinung ist (die aber keinen Inhaltlichen Fehler beinhaltet): Freut euch, dass ihr damit zurechtkommt und nicht das überteuerte iP..... kaufen müsst.


----------



## exa (13. September 2011)

Ja die Architektur ist von ARM... allerdings reden wir hier von SoCs... und von Samsung wurde der Rest ergänzt und zu einem Package gemacht...

Also Architektur von ARM, Ram und Package (also die Entwicklung eines Chips, der das ganze vereint sodass es funzt) von Samsung und wo ist jetz die komplette Eigenentwicklung von Apple?


----------



## d00mfreak (13. September 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> bzw. ein SGX543MP2 (das Biest, welches dem Tegra 2 übrigens weit überlegen ist), entwickelt von... richtig ARM...



Nein, von PowerVR. Und klar stinkt der Tegra 2 dagegen ab, ist auch um einiges älter. Genauso wie der PowerVR Ende des Jahres wieder gegen den Tegra 3 abstinken wird... ich hoffe, du merkst was.



> Seit ich wieder von Android weg bin hab ich folgendes gelernt - scheiss auf Hardware, wenn die Software wie hingekotzt drauf angepasst ist und die Leistung nicht im geringsten auslotet.
> 
> Die Probleme sind bei der Software zu finden, und solange sich dort nicht endlich mal ein Hauch an Zuverlässigkeit einbringt ist sie für mich nicht zu gebrauchen.



Ich finde es faszinierend, dass sich die selben Typen, die anscheinend zu dumm sind, ein Android/Windows/Linux-System richtig zu bedienen, einem trotzdem noch erklären wollen, was dann die bessere Option wäre (na ratet mal, was dann meist kommt). Zumal du dich als Schüler geoutet hast, dessen wichtigster Verwendungszweck eines Smartphones anscheinend das Spielen darstellt (und dabei noch auf Zuverlässigkeit pocht, lol) Und dafür, dass Android Phones angeblich performancemäßig so übel abstinken, ist es doch seltsam, dass sie trotzdem so verdammt gut mithalten? Oder transportieren diese Aussagen wohl doch mehr Meinung als Wahrheit?


----------



## Arroxlight (13. September 2011)

Es ist einfach nur noch "Kindergarten", leider sieht es hier im Forum nicht besser aus.


----------



## McClaine (13. September 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Nein, von PowerVR. Und klar stinkt der Tegra 2 dagegen ab, ist auch um einiges älter. Genauso wie der PowerVR Ende des Jahres wieder gegen den Tegra 3 abstinken wird... ich hoffe, du merkst was.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich finde es faszinierend, dass sich die selben Typen, die anscheinend zu dumm sind, ein Android/Windows/Linux-System richtig zu bedienen, einem trotzdem noch erklären wollen, was dann die bessere Option wäre (na ratet mal, was dann meist kommt). Zumal du dich als Schüler geoutet hast, dessen wichtigster Verwendungszweck eines Smartphones anscheinend das Spielen darstellt (und dabei noch auf Zuverlässigkeit pocht, lol) Und dafür, dass Android Phones angeblich performancemäßig so übel abstinken, ist es doch seltsam, dass sie trotzdem so verdammt gut mithalten? Oder transportieren diese Aussagen wohl doch mehr Meinung als Wahrheit?


 
Ich versteh net warum ihr überhaupt noch auf solche Postings antwortet?!? 
Keiner kann diesen Apple Boys was erklären, wird doch nur wieder mit der alten Masche gekontert. Langsam wirds langweilig lol
Jeder soll das benutzen wonach ihm ist, so bitte ich euch nehmt das zu Herzen und lasst den Thread nicht wieder in nem Bashing ausarten...

Und Ezio, glaubst du nicht es wirkt etwas kindisch, jeden einzelnen Beitrag der gegen Samsung ist, egal ob Qualitativ hochwertig oder minderwertig, mit nem:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu Bewerten!? Ich glaub das meiste liest du nicht mal, aber ok, deine Wahl, aber ich lach mir da jedesmal einen ab 
Verzeiht mir, ich nehme vieles ernst, auch die Apple -Meinungen, aber bei einigen Sachen wirds einfach schwer 

Sachlich bleiben, realistisch und freundlich, sonst gehts bloß wieder los ^^


----------



## DaStash (13. September 2011)

Ich kann euch allen wirklich nur diesen Artikel von N-TV/ Technik empfehlen, welcher sachlich kritisch unter Berücksichtigungen der Faktenlage analysiert.
Apple setzt Galaxy-Tab-Verbot durch - Ein fragwürdiges Urteil

Meiner Meinung nach bringt der Redakteur das Thema auf den Punkt und untermauert die Ansichten vieler hier, die der deutschen Gerichtsentscheidung und generell dem Geschmacksmuster kritisch gegenüberstehen.

MfG


----------



## McClaine (14. September 2011)

Sehr schöner Artikel, spiegelt genau meine Meinung und die vieler anderer wieder...


----------



## DaStash (14. September 2011)

Ja, immer wieder interessant. Wenn dann mal sachliche Fakten kommen wirds ruhig. 

MfG


----------



## exa (15. September 2011)

ist doch meistens so...


----------



## PsychoQeeny (15. September 2011)

Heißt das, das IBM oder Atari auch anfangen zu klagen ?^^ Verdammt, wer hat das Patent auf einen 4 eckigen Bildschirm einer Maus und Tastatur ...


----------



## Cook2211 (15. September 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ja, immer wieder interessant. Wenn dann mal sachliche Fakten kommen wirds ruhig.



Was für sachliche Fakten?

Du verlinkst einen _Kommentar_ auf N-TV. Ein Kommentar ist per Definition folgendes (Wikipedia):

_"Ein Kommentar im Journalismus ist ein *Meinungsbeitrag* zu einem Thema, der den Autor namentlich nennt."_ 

Das heißt, dass was du jetzt als Fakt deklarierst, ist lediglich die _Meinung_ eines Redakteurs von N-TV, der laut eigenem Bekunden keinerlei juristische Kenntnisse hat.
Was mich zum nächsten Punkt deiner Aussagen bringt: "_welcher sachlich kritisch unter Berücksichtigungen der Faktenlage analysiert_".
Wie will ein Journalist ohne juristische Kenntnisse die Faktenlage _analysieren_? Richtig, kann er nicht. Er kann nur auf das eingehen bzw. das kommentieren, was in den Medien steht, denn er war bei der Verhandlung ja nicht dabei, und hat auch kein Jura-Studium....

Das was du mit dem Artikel erreichst, ist die Meinung einiger hier zu unterstreichen. Das macht die Kommentare einiger hier aber auch nicht zu Fakten


----------



## McClaine (15. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was für sachliche Fakten?
> 
> ...
> Wie will ein Journalist ohne juristische Kenntnisse die Faktenlage _analysieren_? Richtig, kann er nicht. Er kann nur auf das eingehen, was in den Medien steht.



Und? Wir können auch nur von dem ausgehen, was berichtet wird!? 
Aber dennoch bringt dieser Journalist die sehr oft angesprochenen Themen, die von Apple Usern, als "lächerlich" etc abgestempelt werden, klar und deutlich zur Sprache. So falsch liegen also die "Androidler" eigentlich nicht, der Mann "bestätigt "das ja. 
Ich schätze die Meinung anderer, dieser Artikel aber hat sicherlich ein größeres Gewicht als ein 2 Zeilen Kommentar hier ausm Forum.
Das meint DaStash mit "sachlichkeit" und "fakten" denke ich. Auch für mich ist dieser Link eine bestätigung, das ich noch nicht ganz bekloppt bin 

Klar hat der Journalist ne eigene Meinung wie wir alle hier (oder die meisten lol), aber mich hats echt verwundert, das dieser "Kommentar" doch so ziemlich alles bestätigt was hier jemals "Diskutiert" wurde, und von Apple Usern als "Quatsch" deklariert wurde.... komisch...


----------



## Cook2211 (15. September 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Und? Wir können auch nur von dem ausgehen, was berichtet wird!?
> Aber dennoch bringt dieser Journalist die sehr oft angesprochenen Themen, die von Apple Usern, als "lächerlich" etc abgestempelt werden, klar und deutlich zur Sprache. So falsch liegen also die "Androidler" eigentlich nicht, der Mann "bestätigt "das ja. Ich schätze die Meinung anderer, dieser Artikel aber hat sicherlich ein größeres Gewicht als ein 2 Zeilen Kommentar hier ausm Forum.
> Das meint DaStash mit "sachlichkeit" und "fakten" denke ich. Auch für mich ist dieser Link eine bestätigung, das ich noch nicht ganz bekloppt bin
> Klar hat der Journalist ne eigene Meinung wie wir alle hier (oder die meisten lol), aber mich hats echt verwundert, das dieser "Kommentar" doch so ziemlich alles bestätigt was hier jemals "Diskutiert" wurde, und von Apple Usern als "Quatsch" deklariert wurde.... komisch...



Und warum wird von Apple-Gegnern (wie dir?) immer Verallgemeinert?

Schau mal in meine Signatur.......Siehe da ich bin Apple-User.
Ich habe in dieser Angelegenheit keine Partei für Apple ergriffen, und auch nichts als "lächerlich" oder "Quatsch" deklariert.

Zudem stelle ich die Richtigkeit der Aussage des Autors auch nicht in Frage, sondern stelle lediglich fest, dass es auch nur eine weitere Meinung ist, und kein Fakt.
Das diese Meinung sich mit deiner Meinung deckt, ist schön für dich. Mich persönlich interessieren Firmen nicht, sondern Produkte. Und ich mag Apple-Produkte. Ob Apple und Samsung sich die Köpfe einschlagen, ist mir dabei unter dem Strich vollkommen egal. Und das Apple sehr restriktiv versucht seine Patente zu schützen, hält mich bestimmt nicht vom Kauf des iPhone 5 ab.

Im übrigen ist hier von *beiden* Seiten, also sowohl von Apple-Usern, als auch von Apple-Verweigerern, größtenteils unsachlich diskutiert worden. Wie immer beim Thema Apple.


----------



## exa (15. September 2011)

Dich interessieren die Machenschaften von Firmen nicht, und dir sind nur die Produkte wichtig?

Auweia welch freilos für die Firmen! Kinderarbeit, Tiertransportskandale, Schädliche Stoffe in Produkten, Fehler in Produkten... alles wurscht wenn das an sich Produkt toll ist?


----------



## DaStash (15. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was für sachliche Fakten?
> 
> Du verlinkst einen _Kommentar_ auf N-TV. Ein Kommentar ist per Definition folgendes (Wikipedia):
> 
> ...


 Mhhh, die Analyse eines Fachredakteurs auf Grundlage von nachvollziehbaren und belegbaren "sachlichen Fakten"...^^, welche, wenn man denn den Artikel auch gelesen hat, aus dem Geschriebenen entnehmen kann. 
Ich habe explizit "welcher sachlich kritisch unter Berücksichtigungen der Faktenlage *analysiert*" geschrieben wobei, wie zu erkennen ist, dass das Wort analysiert eine wichtige Bedeutung in dem Satzkonstrukt einnimmt.


> Was mich zum nächsten Punkt deiner Aussagen bringt: "_welcher sachlich kritisch unter Berücksichtigungen der Faktenlage analysiert_".
> Wie will ein Journalist ohne juristische Kenntnisse die Faktenlage _analysieren_? Richtig, kann er nicht. Er kann nur auf das eingehen bzw. das kommentieren, was in den Medien steht, denn er war bei der Verhandlung ja nicht dabei, und hat auch kein Jura-Studium....


 Ein Fachjournalist sollte und ist in der Lage solche Dinge sachlich richtig zu analysieren. Sollte das was du hier behauptest unablässig sein, dann könntest du hier fast alle Redakteure der PCGH durch Ingenieure aus der IT-Branche ersetzen weil nur die ja angeblich die nötige Kompetenz besitzen jene Themen beurteilen zu können.


> Das was du mit dem Artikel erreichst, ist die Meinung einiger hier zu unterstreichen. Das macht die Kommentare einiger hier aber auch nicht zu Fakten


Du kannst das auch noch dreimal öfters schreiben, es wird dadurch nicht richtiger. 
Die Fakten, welche objektiv belegbar sind, kannst du aus dem Artikel entnehmen. Auf Grundlage dieser "Fakten", kannst du persönlich und auch jeder andere hier, wie eingangs geschrieben, eine sachliche Diskusion führen, dass wolltet ihr doch? Nun frage ich mich allerdings warum du so wehement es vermeidest über jene Fakten und eben auch die "Fachanalyse" zu debattieren und dich statt dessen lieber in langen Beiträgen über die Art und Weise wie du einen Post aufgenommen hast auszulassen ohne dabei "einmal" etwas zum Topic beizutragen. Gewollt oder nicht gekonnt?



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Zudem stelle ich die Richtigkeit der Aussage des Autors auch nicht in Frage, sondern stelle lediglich fest, dass es auch nur eine weitere Meinung ist, und kein Fakt.


Ich habe auch nie behauptet das jene Aussage ein Fakt ist, von daher gibt es da auch nichts richtig zu stellen.^^



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich rede davon, dass ich mir ein Produkt kaufe, wenn es mir gefällt, egal ob da ein Apfel drauf ist, oder der Hersteller rot oder grün ist.
> Das ist der Kern meiner Aussage, nicht was du daraus strickst.


Wenn Dir das so egal ist, warum diskutierst du dann hier überhaupt mit?

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (15. September 2011)

exa schrieb:
			
		

> Auweia welch freilos für die Firmen! Kinderarbeit, Tiertransportskandale, Schädliche Stoffe in Produkten, Fehler in Produkten... alles wurscht wenn das an sich Produkt toll ist?



So ein Schwachsinn. Fehler in Produkten können jeder Firma passieren. 
Alles andere was du aufzählst praktizieren Firmen wie Apple nicht, also was hat das damit zu tun.
Ich rede doch nicht von irgendeiner Hotten-Totten Firma die in Timbuktu von Kindern Schnürsenkel produzieren lässt.

Ich rede davon, dass ich mir ein Produkt kaufe, wenn es mir gefällt, egal ob da ein Apfel drauf ist, oder der Hersteller rot oder grün ist.
Das ist der Kern meiner Aussage, nicht was du daraus strickst.


----------



## exa (15. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Alles andere was du aufzählst praktizieren Firmen wie Apple nicht, also was hat das damit zu tun.


 
Das weißt du doch gar nicht, wenn es dich nicht interessiert... Glaubst du denn es gibt nur bei Billigware Kinderarbeit, oder Umweltsünden, oder um auf andere Dinge zu kommen wie Datenschutz, Ungereimtheiten in den AGBs?

Ich rede von Fehlern, die du vllt so gar nicht bemerkst und vertuscht werden, wenn eine Firma anstandslos austauscht, ist das ja ok... ich denke da spontan an die Antennen-Geschichte, aber auch von anderen Firmen gibts natürlich Beispiele


----------



## Cook2211 (15. September 2011)

DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Nun frage ich mich allerdings warum du so wehement es vermeidest über jene Fakten und eben auch die "Fachanalyse" zu debattieren und dich statt dessen lieber in langen Beiträgen über die Art und Weise wie du einen Post aufgenommen hast auszulassen ohne dabei "einmal" etwas zum Topic beizutragen. Gewollt oder nicht gekonnt?Ich habe auch nie behauptet das jene Aussage ein Fakt ist, von daher gibt es da auch nichts richtig zu stellen.



Was gibt es denn über dieses Thema noch zu diskutieren? Thema des Threads ist es, dass Samsung sich gegen Apple wehren möchte und NICHT das ein Richter in Deutschlan pro Apple entschieden hat, denn das wurde schon in einem anderen Thread ausgiebig behandelt.
Also sind deine Fakten in diesem Thread irrelevant. Außerdem habe ich schon erwähnt, dass ich in dieser Angelegenheit nicht Partei für Apple ergreife. Das ist mein Statement.


----------



## DaStash (15. September 2011)

Es geht darum, dass Apples Initialverhalten ausschlaggebend für die präventive Maßnahme seitens Samsung ist und da gehört eben jene "Grundlage" zu einer sachlichen Debatte mit dazu, welche ja auch explizit ein paar Seiten vorher gefordert ist, von daher kann ich deine Kritik nicht nachvollziehen. Und wenn du stets Argumente / Fakten anderer als irrelevant bezeichnest frage ich mich warum du hier überhaupt schreibst, dann bleibe doch dem Thema fern oder beteilige dich endlich einmal mit Inhalten und nicht nur mit inhaltsfernen Analysen von User-Posts, die mit dem Topic rein gar nichts zu tun haben.^^

@Topic
Das Samsung jetzt mit eigenen Patenten droht ist absolut nachvollziehbar. Normaler Weise herrscht in Sachen Patentrecht ein Waffenstillstand. Firmen können nicht alle Rechte besitzen, dazu gibt es viel zu viele und so kommt es dazu das eine Firma die andere nicht anklagt, weil sie eben damit rechnen muss auch verklagt zu werden. Apple hat damit gebrochen, was ja perse nicht unbedingt verkehrt ist jedoch geht es ihnen nicht darum tatsächlich ihr Patent durchzusetzen, sondern lediglich den ersten richtigen Konkurrenten für das iPad2 vom Markt zu drängen oder zumindestens für einen relevanten Zeitraum fernzuhalten. Warum dem so ist kann man sehr gut aus dem Artikel entnehmen, den ich zu vor gepostet hatte.

MFG


----------



## Cook2211 (15. September 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> von daher kann ich deine Kritik nicht nachvollziehen.



Wenn ich meine, Kritik üben zu müssen, dann übe ich Kritik. Das du, hier und da ein Problem damit hast, wenn andere deine Posts und Threads kritisieren, weiß ich mittlerweile



> Und wenn du stets Argumente / Fakten anderer als irrelevant bezeichnest frage ich mich warum du hier überhaupt schreibst



Mache ich nicht.
Aber wenn ein und die selbe Sachen, von ein und den selben Leuten, in Threads über Apple, immer und immer wieder aufgebrüht werden (ich sage nur Geschmacksmuster), dann sollte auch daran Kritik möglich sein.




> , dann bleibe doch dem Thema fern oder beteilige dich endlich einmal mit Inhalten und nicht nur mit inhaltsfernen Analysen von User-Posts, die mit dem Topic rein gar nichts zu tun haben.^^



Ich habe mich zu Inhalten geäußert, und zwar zu den Inhalten aus diesem Thread, und habe im Gegensatz zu dir keine Links gebracht, in denen iPhone User mit dem Stockholm Syndrom in Verbindung gebracht werden. Wo ist denn da der Inhalt zum Thema? Und wenn ich auf den von dir verlinkten Artikel zum Thema Gerichtsurteil und deinen Post darüber eingehe, dann ist das inhaltsfern, oder wie?
Nur weil ich nicht ständig poste wie dumm und dämlich Apple ist, passen meine Posts nicht zum Inhalt des Threads, oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## DaStash (15. September 2011)

Verstehst du das nicht? Das ist OT!! Sowas klärt man per PN. Seid mehreren Posts trägst du nichts zum Thema bei...^^ Geh doch einfach auf den Inhalt ein anstatt dich nur über die Art und Weise wie andere User Postings verfassen auszulassen oder lass es eben bleiben. 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (15. September 2011)

Nö. Kritik an einem Post und dessen _Inhalt_ ist nicht Off-Topic, sondern legitim, und braucht auch nicht per PN geklärt zu werden, da es zu einer Forumsdiskussion dazu gehört. Das verstehst du anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (16. September 2011)

boah btt bitte....


----------



## Cook2211 (16. September 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> boah btt bitte....



Kann ich was dafür, dass man sich ellenlang rechtfertigen muss, wenn man nicht DaStash's Meinung ist. Man darf ihm zustimmen, man darf ihm auf die Schulter klopfen, man darf ihm sagen was für einen tollen Artikel er verlinkt hat, nur Kritik üben, das darf man nicht.



@Topic

Sollen sich doch Apple und Samsung die Köpfe einschlagen. Was soll's? Ständig verklagen sich irgendwelche Firmen, und niemanden interessiert es.....


----------



## DaStash (16. September 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> boah btt bitte....


Sehe ich auch so. 

Hier noch ein paar Artikel, die sich mit der fragwürdigen deutschen Gerichtsentscheidung befassen und aufzeigen warum gerade Android und insbesondere Samsung davon betroffen ist.
Internet-Law » Apple vs. Samsung: Das Urteil im Volltext
Apple vs Samsung: Urteil des Dsseldorfer Landgericht wieder eine Farce [Update] - Telekom Presse
Apple setzt sich durch: Samsung-Tablet darf nicht mehr verkauft werden - Apple - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
Apple erfindet Android, sagt Apple | mobile zeitgeist




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Kann ich was dafür, dass man sich ellenlang rechtfertigen muss, wenn man nicht DaStash's Meinung ist. Man darf ihm zustimmen, man darf ihm auf die Schulter klopfen, man darf ihm sagen was für einen tollen Artikel er verlinkt hat, nur Kritik üben, das darf man nicht.


 Deine sachliche Kritik habe ich einzeln beantwortet. Deine Reaktion darauf? Nichts!. Das Einzige was du in den letzten Posts verfasst hast waren Beiträge die sich "nicht mit dem Inhalt der News" sondern mit der Art und Weise wie wer seine Posts verfasst auseinandergesetzt haben. Das ist OT, siehe Forenregeln Punkt 4.5. Niemand und insbesondere ich nicht, verbietet die eine kritische Haltung, andernfalls zeige mir bitte wo ich das wie von Dir behauptet gemacht habe. 
Ich habe Dir sogar angeboten das per PN zu klären aber nein, nichts kam. Also bleib einfach bei der Sache und gut ist. 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (16. September 2011)

Ja, wir wissen mittlerweile, dass das Gerichtsurteil eine Farce ist, und wir kennen deine Meinung darüber.

Dafür brauchst du nicht noch etliche weitere Artikel zu verlinken.

Das Thema Gerichtsurteil ist wie gesagt schon mehr als ausgiebig in einem anderen Thread diskutiert worden


----------



## DaStash (16. September 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, wir wissen mittlerweile, dass das Gerichtsurteil eine Farce ist, und wir kennen deine Meinung darüber.
> 
> Dafür brauchst du nicht noch etliche weitere Artikel zu verlinken.
> 
> Das Thema Gerichtsurteil ist wie gesagt schon mehr als ausgiebig in einem anderen Thread diskutiert worden


Gt, dann kannst du uns ja mit deinem OT Gebrabbel verschonen, wenn du das alles schon kennst und bescheid weißt.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. September 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Gt, dann kannst du uns ja mit deinem OT Gebrabbel verschonen, wenn du das alles schon kennst und bescheid weißt.



Dann poste du doch bitte deine Artikel dort wo sie hingehören:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...axy-tab-7-7-durch-einstweilige-vefuegung.html


----------



## McClaine (16. September 2011)

Cook wenn du meinst, die Beitraäge gehören net (was sie mMn tun) zum Thema, dann benutze doch diesen kleinen Button links mit dem "!". Das ist der Meldebutton. Diesen kann man benutzen wenn man meint, ein Mod sollte sich um die Sache kümmern. Und so stehts auch in den Forenregeln - bevor wie hier eine Seitenlange OT Diskusion zustande kommt, lieber den Button nutzen oder per PM klären...
danke


----------



## Cook2211 (16. September 2011)

McClaine schrieb:
			
		

> Cook wenn du meinst, die Beitraäge gehören net (was sie mMn tun) zum Thema, dann benutze doch diesen kleinen Button links mit dem "!". Das ist der Meldebutton. Diesen kann man benutzen wenn man meint, ein Mod sollte sich um die Sache kümmern. Und so stehts auch in den Forenregeln - bevor wie hier eine Seitenlange OT Diskusion zustande kommt, lieber den Button nutzen oder per PM klären...
> danke



Melde Button nutze ich nur wenn es gar nicht anders geht.
Ich wüsste nicht warum ich wegen dieser Sache hier einen Mod behelligen sollte...


----------



## Pokerclock (16. September 2011)

*@Cook2211 und DaStash*

Es wäre angebracht wenn ihr beide jetzt aufhört gegenseitig Giftpfeile zu verschießen. Euer Disput stört aktuell ziemlich den Diskussionsfluss im Thread.

Davon abgesehen, eine Frage in die Runde. Hat jemand Lust und Zeit einen Patentklagen-Sammelthread hier im Forum zu erstellen und auch zu verwalten? Hintergrund sind die mehrfachen parallelen (und dadurch unnötigen) Diskussionen in verschiedenen Threads. Vielleicht so ähnlich, wie der Steam-Thread in Unterforum User-News.

Wer Interesse hat, kann sich ja mal bei mir per PN melden.


----------

